# bin neu hier



## matthes5 (23 Juni 2008)

Hallo ich bin,neu hier und wollte mal hallo sagen


----------



## Tokko (23 Juni 2008)

Ein "Hallo" zurück und Herzlich Willkommen in unserer Community.

Viel Spaß beim stöbern, gucken....

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## maierchen (23 Juni 2008)

Schön das du den Weg zu uns gefunden hast!
Und viel Spaß!


----------



## Muli (25 Juni 2008)

Auch von mir noch ein herzliches Willkommen und viel Spaß bei uns an Board! :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (25 Juni 2008)

ups, fast übersehen

auch ich heiße dich herzlich willkommen bei uns


----------



## mjw (25 Juni 2008)

Hallo matthes5,

jetzt schon nicht mehr ganz so neu  - auch von mir herzlich Willkommen und direkt noch DANKE das du dich auch bei "Uns" beteiligst.
Solltest du in Zukunft was auf dem Herzen haben ..., einfach bei jemand vom Team melden.
Also viel Spaß an Board.


----------



## mark lutz (28 Juni 2008)

willkommen hier und fühl dich wohl


----------

